# Social sport in milano



## Massimiliano (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello My name is Max, 

I’am Italian and I am carrying on a social sport project: Touch Rugby or Touch Football (as it is known in Australia). A minimum contact sport (and maximum fun) where boys and girls play in the same team.

I am trying to recruit some new member who like sport and fitness and sociable people to reinforce our 15 members team in MIlano (6 nationalities) Can you help me in some way? 

mastinitouchrugby blogspot com

There's no fee required for trainings, we often make a day trip to play some tounies and share expenses plus pay the tourny fee (usually 15-20 euros x team member)

Thank you so much 

Massimiliano


----------

